# World's biggest butt



## gary267 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone see this?

http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/38143/worlds-biggest-butt/

Am assuming the photo of Amanda Thornton of Atlanta is morphed...but just in case anyone here knows anything about her...

http://gary267.deviantart.com/art/Massive-Butt-Amanda-Thornton-271992107


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 12, 2012)

"Nobody is beating Donna's stomach"

The writer has apparently never met Betsy or seen her lately.


----------



## OneFAsView (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, since it was posted to Weekly World News, it HAS to be 100% true of course :blush:


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 13, 2012)

I think SuperPear from Mercedes' site may beg to differ.
Then again, I have not heard or seen any updates in the longest.
With that in mind, this Weekly World News article may just be true.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 13, 2012)

OneFAsView said:


> Well, since it was posted to Weekly World News, it HAS to be 100% true of course :blush:



Would the magazine that gave us the "bat boy" even consider faking a photo?

So hard to type with a straight face!


----------



## gary267 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I'm from the UK so wasnt aware of that...but thanks anyway!

Was hoping she was real...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 13, 2012)

She's real, but everything in the story is fabricated and/or exaggerated.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2012)

gary267 said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/38143/worlds-biggest-butt/
> 
> ...



The first pic in the story looks like Diva Bombshell


----------



## lottapounds (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to love the weekly world news. I saw a (legitimate) news story the other day about a lady who moved to ohio from new jersey and was a former ssbbw internet star who made 1000 dollars a month for eating takeout. I had no idea why they had a news story about her. Apparently when fat ladies move it is news.:doh: Maybe i should alert the media i am looking for an apartment.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 14, 2012)

How in the world do they even know if that is the world's biggest butt? There are like 6 billion plus people on this earth. I'm sure there is a bigger butt out there somewhere. And actually, having more weight in the hips area puts a person at less of a health risk than it primarily being in the stomach.


----------



## squurp (Jan 15, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> How in the world do they even know if that is the world's biggest butt? There are like 6 billion plus people on this earth. I'm sure there is a bigger butt out there somewhere. And actually, having more weight in the hips area puts a person at less of a health risk than it primarily being in the stomach.



Science has pretty much shown that fat is fat. There are no significant health benefits form weight gain in a particular region.

The first study that touted this did not compensate for the risks differences of men and women. So, men gain weight in the middle, and at higher risk of heart disease, so conclusion: belly weight worse for you. 

When this has been isolated out with men and women, the significant differences disappeared.


----------



## knobby59 (Jan 17, 2012)

LifeTraveller said:


> Would the magazine that gave us the "bat boy" even consider faking a photo?
> 
> So hard to type with a straight face!



But they're the world's only reliable newspaper. It says so right on the website!!!!!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 20, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> The first pic in the story looks like Diva Bombshell



i thought it was as well.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 20, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> How in the world do they even know if that is the world's biggest butt? There are like 6 billion plus people on this earth. I'm sure there is a bigger butt out there somewhere. And actually, having more weight in the hips area puts a person at less of a health risk than it primarily being in the stomach.



not to also mention that there are women bigger that are possibly built bottom heavy as well. mayra rosales for example would easily have a bigger booty.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 23, 2012)

GordoNegro said:


> I think SuperPear from Mercedes' site may beg to differ.
> Then again, I have not heard or seen any updates in the longest.
> With that in mind, this Weekly World News article may just be true.



The pictures are of Diva Bombshell but I think the interview or info was wrong.
Diva via updates here has not given the notion of intentionally gaining or growing.


----------



## user 29363 (Jan 26, 2012)

very interesting. this whole article is like a FA or feeders dream. i would like to know who the amanda thornton one is really.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 28, 2012)

Did anyone pay attention to some of the comments below the article? One said something about the ladies being a burden to Mother Earth and they should be shipped off to Africa where there is famine and drought. I wonder what motivates some people to be so hateful.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Did anyone pay attention to some of the comments below the article? One said something about the ladies being a burden to Mother Earth and they should be shipped off to Africa where there is famine and drought. I wonder what motivates some people to be so hateful.



Correct me if I'm wrong but this is what most Fa's think when we read your post, "Really, there was sentences?" Horrible ,I know, but now I have to take a second look.


----------



## FATcha (Feb 3, 2012)

this is awesome


----------



## Schnauzer1124 (Apr 12, 2012)

Omg. I can't believe I'm only 4 feet away from having the biggest butt in the entire world. As long as this is actually real.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 13, 2012)

At least it does if I remember correctly.

So 5'3" in diameter is 63 inches in diameter comes out that a circumference of about 190 inches or so. Admittedly it would be somewhat less upon standing. I believe that God is Patty had an may still have a hip circumference of something over 100 but nothing approaching 190 inches. Perhaps the person doing the measuring mistook decimeters for feet.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 13, 2012)

Schnauzer1124 said:


> As long as this is actually real.



How interesting. I had the same question about something else here.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, this is the inspiration I need! I wish my butt was that big, maybe someday!


----------



## jay kratos (Apr 16, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Oh my goodness, this is the inspiration I need! I wish my butt was that big, maybe someday!



Yours is great fit you perfectly...


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 23, 2012)

This woman Dionne Washington is Da Bomb!!!! luv her, WOW!!! 



gary267 said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/38143/worlds-biggest-butt/
> 
> ...



View attachment dionne-washington-dm-collect-403694675.jpg


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 23, 2012)

jay kratos said:


> Yours is great fit you perfectly...



Thank youuuu! 

That size is just amazing!


----------



## jacob286482 (Jul 28, 2012)

does anyone know where to get more pics of her


----------

